# 204 vs 22-250



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Having a delima. I have read a lot about the 204 ruger and think it would be a great varmint gun for me. I found a few for decent prices BUT just found a nice 22-250 for about the same price. 

How different is 204 vs the 22-250? 

Which one would you pick if you had to choose? 

Both models are Used Savages from repetuable stores.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The .22/250 has a wider array of bullets.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

22-250's have a habit of burning out barrels after about 1000 shots.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

How do you know the barrels are bad, accuracy goes to pot or what? Does that cause a safety issue? Also how much for new barrel usually?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I was in the same boat not too long ago. When you get to this debate, you have to look at what you will be doing with the gun the majority of the time... Some points I found:

250 is going to be better in the wind on longer (beyond 300) shots*.(*this depends on who you ask)

204 will be quieter

204 allows you so see the bullet impact, 250 will not

more ammo availibilty with the 250

250 has more energy (see points 2 and 3)

Also, look around on 204ruger.com and predatormasters.com for lots of info on this debate....

FWIW - I bought a 204....:coolgleam


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I really liked my .204 - a Rem 700 VSS. Consistent .5" 100 yd groups with factory ammo after re-crowning the barrel and tweaking the stock. This one required careful and frequent cleaning to keep up the accuracy - not a problem with the few shots we typically take with eastern varmints. Wind drift was noticeable at 200 yards+. Fairly low pressure so barrels should be fine for a long time.

Sorry, I've never used a .22-250, but always admired the ballistics. Have you considered a .223?


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

.223 has crossed my mind in looking but I am kinda holding out on that to pick up an AR some time in 5.56 so i can shoot that and .223. 
Plus .223 is just a little too common for me. Not saying thats bad just not quiet my style. 
I will be mostly hunting varmints, coyotes and what not with it but taking it out a lot shooting some 200-300 yard shots.. 

I have read some that some people will take deer with it (I would not be one of them my 7mm works too well for that) but could I also take down some feral swine or not enough gun?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

with regards to larger game, with the right shot, it is very possible.

I had a buddy shoot a doe at just short of 200 yds last fall with a 204. Shot her at the base of the neck and she was DRT.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I am making this same decision right now. I would not rule out .223 or .243 either. Both are very good varmint calibers and come in many factory offereings when considering bullet weight etc. 
Way to go with the savage.. I have been doing lost of research on Varmint rifles lately and everyone has good things to say about the savage guns and their out of the box accuracy. When I do finally end up buying a varmint rifle I am definitely goig to go with a savage chambered in either .223 or .243. From what I have been told bullet weight is very important when considering a caliber for varmint hunting. Lighter bullets are affected by wind much,much more than the heavier varieties. 

Jeff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

204 vs 22-250 http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/printable_version.aspx?data=PRA204A*PRA22HNA


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

[I have read some that some people will take deer with it (I would not be one of them my 7mm works too well for that) but could I also take down some feral swine or not enough gun?[/quote]

The .204/.224 varmint type bullets are meant to expand quickly rather than penetrate (though Barnes TSX and Nosler Partitions are available in .224). I have yet to shoot a pig, but plan to use a much, much bigger penetrating round when I do. I don't want to just piss off something with tusks and a bad attitude. Might check out the swine link to see what those with some experience say.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Quack Addict said:


> 22-250's have a habit of burning out barrels after about 1000 shots.


Maybe 50yrs ago but the new barrles and powder kinda put that to rest.Kinda of personal thing as far as 250 or 204 I wanted a little bigger bullet wieght so I took the 250.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got WAY more than 1000 rounds through my Savage 250, that includes the bulk being hand loads.

I have popped helium balloons at 650 yards with that weapon.

I dropped the barrel and accutrigger into a Choat sniper stock with a VXII
scope with target turrets.

Most accurate weapon that I've ever shot.

I Love that .22-250!

Mitch


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

In the interest of the original post and being different, what about the 222 Remington, or the 222 Remington Magnum? 



PiercedOne said:


> How do you know the barrels are bad, accuracy goes to pot or what? Does that cause a safety issue? Also how much for new barrel usually?


A burned-out barrel show deterioration in accuracy over time. It is not something you will see all of a sudden, like flipping a light switch. Groups will increase in size and there won't be much you can do about it - loads that use to shoot well under MOA groups will slowly increase in size... depends on how far gone the barrel is.

No safety issue, just decreased accuracy.

There's a lot of variables in how much a new barrel can cost... from an 'on a budget' perspective, I would think at least a couple hundred dollars... if $ is no big deal, you could spend way more than that. When it comes to rifle barrels, you usually get what you pay for.




onebadmutt said:


> Maybe 50yrs ago but the new barrles and powder kinda put that to rest.


The 22-250 was not a commercialized cartridge 50 years ago. The mechanism at work that burned out barrels '50 years ago' has not changed in 50 years - you are burning a 308 Win's worth of powder behind a .224" bullet and all that expanding gas needs to pass across the barrel's throat in order to exit the firearm. THAT is what causes throat erosion in 22-250's and burned out barrels  regarding new barrels, powders or whatever, physics do not change. A 22-250 is not the only rifle susceptible to throat erosion  most if not all bottle-neck rifle cartridges will see throat erosion in a given rifle with enough use  but the 22-250 is a particularly good example. The 220 Swift is another.




Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I've got WAY more than 1000 rounds through my Savage 250, that includes the bulk being hand loads.


My comment about "1000 rounds" was a generalized statement. I'm sure there's guys out there that have burned out 22-250 barrels in under 1000 rounds too. 

I'm not quite sure how to interpret the comment you make of the bulk of the cartridges your rifle has digested as being "hand loads". Were these handloads loaded mild, wild, or somewhere in the middle? 

The ONLY way I see the handload comment being of any use in the context you use it in is if you are implying that you load "hot", as in at -or- exceeding book maximums. Anything less and the comment is pointless here. If the implication is that you are loading at or above maximum, it _may be_ more of a testament of unsafe loading practices than an endorsement of the longevity of 22-250 barrels.


----------



## Deercamp (May 19, 2008)

Unfortunately I do not have experience with the 204 to compare; however, I do have a 22-250 that I absolutely love. When I shopped around I chose the 22-250 over the other calibers for a bunch of reasons. First, it is one of the most popular varmint rounds. Second, there are more choices for ammo and finally it is one of the flattest shooting out there. 

As far as burning out barrels, it has never really concerned me greatly, though, I do shoot moly-coated bullets to help prevent any normal wear and tear. For that matter, any varmint caliber bullet pushing 4000fps is hot and equates to wear and tear. I liken using moly-coated bullets to using synthetic oil in a high performance engine.

A buddy of mine shoots the 220 swift and he burned up a barrel at the range because he did not adequately cool the barrel between shots. It was a very expensive lesson.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

go with a 22-250....awesome shooting gun..

heres a pic of mine!!


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help on this decision. 
Today I went out and put a used left handed 110 Savage in 22-250 away in layaway. Will have the rest of the funds soon with the incoming tax returns. 
It does come with a scope but thinking of putting a mueller 8.5-25x44 on it and doing something with the pantex that is on it. 
Hopefully in the next few weeks ill be able to take it out to the range and get it all sighted in and see how it shoots..

Thanks again all....


----------

